# Where to purchase quality hand scrapers



## LEEQ (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in the process of gearing up for some hand scraping. I have a stationary disk sander to set up with diamond wheels.  I also found the granite I'm going to purchase. I have books on the way to shed light on scraping for alignment as I'm new. What I am lacking is the knowledge to confidently select scrapers and sources to purchase them. My searching so far has turned up a $10 three tool set from grizzly. I'm a little leary of that. I will continue to look, but would appreciate advice from people with experience. Thank you


----------



## Richard King (Apr 21, 2013)

Go to my Machine Scraping Forum and look at it.  We show how to make a very good scraper for under $35.00.   You buy a piece of 3/16" x 1" x 24" piece of bar stock at Home Depot cut a tang like a file has on a 18" length.  But a piece of 1/8" x 1/4" x 1" piece of carbide off Enco, silver solder it to the end and Wa Lah you have one.  You can also make the handle and buy a couple of $85.00 blades from DAPRA that attach with a clamp or 2 Allen bolts as shown in the pictures in the forum and thread by Turbo Tadd.   I wll be going to MO next weekend, but the wife is coming so I can't stop this trip.  Rich

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9765-Tadd-s-Southbend-9-quot-Scraping-Project

It also talks about scraping his lathe compound.  Scroll down to # 8 I think I added some pic's of scrapers, one home made the other from DAPRA.


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 22, 2013)

I can do something like that. Thanks. The nice looking scrapers I saw for sale were around $100. Ouch. I like to make things anyway.     About travel plans, I have a daughter birthday and a sister wedding this weekend, so it's just as well. Another time I hope.


----------

